# Smokin-It # 2 Smoker



## kidkaos76 (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with the Smokin-It # 2 Smoker? 

http://www.smokin-it.com/

I've been using a Brickman smoker for the past 5 years and just ordered one of these bad boys based on the reviews.  Just wondering if anyone else out there was using it or the #1 model?  If so, any tips you could share?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 18, 2011)

It seems very small for the price & the 700 watt element is going to be a problem when you open the door. The recovery time will be long. I would get a 40 MES, it comes with a 1200 watt element, remote, & is about twice the size. Price is only $299.


----------



## kidkaos76 (Jul 18, 2011)

All the reviews are giving it 5 stars on Amazon and other sites indicate the 700 watt element is more than enough as the smoker is very well constructed and insulated.  Since it will be delivered on Thursday I was inquiring from others who have it an have used it any things to watch out for or tips with using wood chunks.  I'd say it's very similar to the Smoking Tex 1400 which also gets good reviews.


----------



## meateater (Jul 18, 2011)

I agree with Al, I would get the MES 30 or 40. There are hundreds of members here that have them and turn out great Q . But since you waiting on it I'd like to see some grub.


----------



## kidkaos76 (Jul 19, 2011)

Will do.  The smoker arrives tomorrow so plan on doing some Brisket, Ribs, and Boston Butts this weekend..  Will post pics, results and full belly's afterwards.


----------



## kidkaos76 (Jul 26, 2011)

Update, my Smokin-It # 2 arrived, and was extremely quick to setup. Took all of 5 minutes.  I did a season smoke as requested on the packaging for about 4 hours using 4oz of hickory.  This thing is a tank and extremely well built like a tank at 70 lbs.  I did temperature test runs, and they were extremely consistent.  

I smoked a Texas style brisket and an jamaican style butt over this weekend using my new smoker.  Because the Smokin-It is so well insulated you don't have to use hardly any wood.  I used 2 oz of hickory and 2 oz of pecan.  Turned the knob to 225 degrees around 1:30a added a beer and had one for myself and went to bed.  Pulled the pork off around 11am, and the brisket around 1pm the next day.  Some of the best bbq i've ever produced.  I brought some to work with some of my homemade bbq sauce and even my fellow bbq peers were talking about getting one of these smokers. 

Since doing the brisket and pork, I've also done corn on the cob, garlic, tomatoes, mushrooms and peppers at around 180 degrees using apple and pecan woods.  Only had to use 2 oz and everything came out extremely tasty and moist. 

So with an end note, I'm very pleased with my purchase and would do it again in a heart beat!!!!


----------



## scubadoo97 (Dec 26, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> It seems very small for the price & the 700 watt element is going to be a problem when you open the door. The recovery time will be long. I would get a 40 MES, it comes with a 1200 watt element, remote, & is about twice the size. Price is only $299.


Watts don't tell the whole story.  Only the amount of energy used, not how efficiently it uses those watts.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Dec 26, 2011)

kidkaos76 said:


> Update, my Smokin-It # 2 arrived, and was extremely quick to setup. Took all of 5 minutes.  I did a season smoke as requested on the packaging for about 4 hours using 4oz of hickory.  This thing is a tank and extremely well built like a tank at 70 lbs.  I did temperature test runs, and they were extremely consistent.
> 
> I smoked a Texas style brisket and an jamaican style butt over this weekend using my new smoker.  Because the Smokin-It is so well insulated you don't have to use hardly any wood.  I used 2 oz of hickory and 2 oz of pecan.  Turned the knob to 225 degrees around 1:30a added a beer and had one for myself and went to bed.  Pulled the pork off around 11am, and the brisket around 1pm the next day.  Some of the best bbq i've ever produced.  I brought some to work with some of my homemade bbq sauce and even my fellow bbq peers were talking about getting one of these smokers.
> 
> ...




Thanks for your report.  Still happy with it?

I've been looking to upgrade my MES 30.  The Smokin-It is a knock off of a Cookshack.  The Smokin Tex is as well.   All three smokers look identical.  I know that the wattage on the Cookshack is higher and although watts don't tell the whole story Cookshack is at the top of the heap for electric smokers as far as quality goes.  I have many friends with a Cookshack and I know that they just toss a few chunks in the smoker and get enough smoke that they don't have to add more even when doing a long smoke like a pork shoulder.  These smokers seem to be very efficient in the use of wood.  You don't need to feed it wood every hour or two like the MES or have to buy a stand alone smoke generator to supplement the inefficient use of wood.  I've always been concerned that the vent hole is too small on these smokers but the results say otherwise.  No creosote as far as I can tell from food I've eaten out of a Cookshack.

The #2 size would seem big enough considering I've been using the MES 30 and was able to get a 13lb brisket in there whole by bending it and waiting for it to shrink after which it fit on the 12.5X14.5" grate of the MES.


----------



## kidkaos76 (Dec 26, 2011)

Subadoo97, yes i'm still extremely pleased with this smoker.  I've been continually producing great meats weekend after weekend.  I did a brisket the other day when it was windy and 15 degrees out.  My internal probs showed a constant 225 degrees, like I said before this thing is a tank.  So well insulated. I don't have to worry about buying external temperature gadgets to maintain my temps.  This smoker does it all by itself.  Yes, it is identical to the Cookshack and Smokin Tex's but at a fraction of their prices.  I researched the MES and am very surprised that more folks on this forum haven't recommended this smoker. I'm glad I make the right decision.  Plus, on the http://www.smokin-it.com/Default.asp  website you can purchase all kinds of attachments and replacement parts.  My next purchase will be the smoker stand and the chip tray.  Other than that. it's hands down great.  I also enjoy the fact that my bags of wood chunks last much longer.  A typical smoke for me I'll use around 4oz of wood.  I'll hit up the cookshack forums every now and then for some recipes but for the most part I just keep a bbq journal after each smoke. 

If there is a drawback to this, (it's very minor) you don't get the coveted "smoke ring" as you would with a fire smoker.  With that said, I truly believe good bbq comes from your rubs, wood, techniques and sauces.  So not having a smoke ring isn't a big deal to me.  I still produce amazing Q that my friends and coworkers rave about. 

In the end, you can't go wrong with this model # 2.  It's small but packs a punch.  It's money well spent in my book. 

PS...forgot to add, the cleanup takes all of about 5 min.  

Here's some more pictures of some ribs and rabbit I did.  Both were great.


----------



## jond36 (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks good. Not to hijack the thread, but I am still on the fence between the MES 40 (2nd gen) or the Smokin' it Model #1. This definately helps.


----------



## chef willie (Dec 28, 2012)

Thx for resurrecting this post guys....I've been considering a new smoker and torn as to which way to go. I was seriously into the new gen Mes40....Cabelas had them on sale here for $329. Missed the sale and now back up to $449. I'm not spending that much for a MES when I can get the Smokin-it 1 for $499. Been noticing problems being posted with the new Mes as well so maybe glad I missed the sale. Anyway....since you two are considering this brand I did some research on the website and this does seem to be a tank with good reviews. I'm getting ready to venture into sausage making finally and this unit looks like it would fit the bill. Any other brands you could point me towards that you think were worth looking at? Oh, I'm not rich so budget & quality is what I'm into. Thanks again for the info on this one....


----------



## mark4mn (Dec 29, 2012)

I'll throw in my vote for the #2. I have had mine for over two years and am extremely pleased with it. Once I figured out how to use the cold smoking plate, I was off and running. NO MODS required. This is nice as I have a Chargriller Outlaw and it took a few mods to get it to work properly. When I need advice, I email them and answers are always prompt! I am currently saving up my pennies for a #3.

So again, 2 thumbs up for the Smokin-it #2.

Mark


----------



## old sarge (Dec 29, 2012)

Steve at Smokin-it runs specials from time to time and tosses in some extras for free.  So keep your eyes clear of smoke and watch for them. I think you will be very impressed with the Model 3.  I know I was.


----------

